# Bah humbug!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Bloomin argente's just seem to get duller each time! Oh and do excuse the nude multi there


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you tried culling in the first week? I wonder if poor nutrition at the start of life outside the womb might contribute, especially if they are from the same mother who may be worn out.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

There are 4 doe's sharing the upbringing of 13 young, i wouldn't say thats overwhelming... its just this group, they are not very good, got them from an unreliable source. This will probably be the last babies i have from them, if any turn out alright i may work with them


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

How do they look when they mature/molt? Most of my RY turn darker by 3 or 4 months of age.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

So far not brilliant, thats what i mean. I do love my argentes but i'm really not sure this particular group is worth holding out for. Along with the issues i've had with losing some too, you can just see part of a doe in those pics whos looking rough as, i think i'll lose her soon, gutting thing is, she has the best colour too


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Any worth keeping back you think? or leave it a bit longer to decide?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That naked ASF is adorable. :lol:

Has his fur grown back in yet?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes her fur has grown back 

I've had it happen a few times in the past when putting multi's to surrogate mouse mums. I think its something to do with the milk, some babies have a reaction to it and lose all their fur, but once weaned it grows back 

She is actually of adult age though and only the size of a mouse weaner. So overall a bit of an oddball anyway!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting theory about the hair loss! I have some that do the same thing, SOME people seem to think it's a fungus or mites ( :roll: ) but it happens to virtually all colonies of ASFs I've ever seen at least 1-4 times out of every hundred babies.

I'll have to look into the idea of it being a reaction to mouse milk! I know it couldbe that in some of my colonies, or a reaction to a surrogate ASF's milk, but in others, it couldn't be.

Curious!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I sorta like the color of the second to the right on the third pic, that one looks as though it could potentially deepen...


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

For Rhasputin  shes no longer bald!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww what a cutie, look at her with her mousie buddies! :love1


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well you've heard me moan about the colony a lot 

I took the male out for the last time few weeks ago before i retire the girls, the litter in beginning of this thread have been taken out, kept 1 little doe back who was nice and dark.

The remaining 2 doe's out of the 4 had their litters last week or something, i didn't really check as i know they're good girls and they'd made a massive secure nest out of shredded paper which i couldn't see in without destroying so didn't.

anyway couple days ago i thought i better just check see whats going on in there.
Opened it up and got a surprise, 2 doe's......28 babies?? :shock:

They all look really good today too, didn't cull any as there's 4 doe's in the tub taking care of them all.

I say, not a bad last horrah for a now retired colony, and plenty of new babies to pick from to start new groups and carry on the lines


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

That is one big pile of pink,freakishly adorable cuteness! :!:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Unusually, none of the parents of these pinks have ever come from or been with hairless or hairless carriers. Yet 3 of these babies are hairless!

I've had this happen before with a BEW pairing 3 years ago, produced 2 fantastic fuzzies of brilliant size and health. So they'll be good and totally unrelated to any of my fuzzies, if however they reproduce fuzzies, as sometimes they don't because they are not true.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Any more photos of the little cuties~?


----------

